# I need Your Help! Show Coming up.



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay 

I have a few birds who are on there 9th flight in the moult, And was wondering how many days approx. Until there 9th is fully grown and there 
10th is dropped and regrown, A show is coming up Nov 27-29. I need to get my enteries in this week as im out of town this weekend, so i thought you guys would help me. I currently have 6 frills picked , need 5 more and a homer. 

The frills i have picked so far are all hens because for some reason they are a better bird for me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeon lower said:


> Okay
> 
> I have a few birds who are on there 9th flight in the moult, And was wondering how many days approx. Until there 9th is fully grown and there
> 10th is dropped and regrown, A show is coming up Nov 27-29. I need to get my enteries in this week as im out of town this weekend, so i thought you guys would help me. I currently have 6 frills picked , need 5 more and a homer.
> ...


That depends on a couple of things. The bird its self for one thing. I have nest mates moult different for what ever reason. Also, is the ninth 1/4 out, 1/2 out, 3/4 out.........just dropped? 
I think the average time is about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks, but I've never actually written down dates and checked it that close.
I just know that a YB that is hatched in January for that years races, for the most part has molted all 10 flights by mid-September to end of Sept. BUT, I also have my YB's on lights until about June...........
Sorry, not much help I guess. 
I seriously doubt that your birds will grow the ninth, drop the 10th and regrow it in 25 days.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> That depends on a couple of things. The bird its self for one thing. I have nest mates moult different for what ever reason. Also, is the ninth 1/4 out, 1/2 out, 3/4 out.........just dropped?
> I think the average time is about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks, but I've never actually written down dates and checked it that close.
> I just know that a YB that is hatched in January for that years races, for the most part has molted all 10 flights by mid-September to end of Sept. BUT, I also have my YB's on lights until about June...........
> Sorry, not much help I guess.
> I seriously doubt that your birds will grow the ninth, drop the 10th and regrow it in 25 days.


Thanks for your attempt to help anyways.. The 9th feather is 1/4 the way there, Which is making me think i need to stop breeding so late.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeon lower said:


> Thanks for your attempt to help anyways.. The 9th feather is 1/4 the way there, Which is making me think i need to stop breeding so late.


I think you think right if you're wanting to show the birds.


----------



## skyrider (Dec 12, 2009)

put them in dark 12 hrs from March 21 to June 21 and then let them go natural and then in August turn lights back on to keep them from going back into a second moult and that will keep u in show condition till end of season.




Pigeon lower said:


> Thanks for your attempt to help anyways.. The 9th feather is 1/4 the way there, Which is making me think i need to stop breeding so late.


----------

